

Retro DIY Mini Mac Fits in the Palm of Your Hand - usaphp
http://mashable.com/2013/08/27/amazing-mini-mac-is-a-wonder/

======
zw123456
I love it, and so will Barbie. It would be a great Xmas give to kids, for
their Barbie or whatever. I think this has market potential.

